# I lost my ramrod



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

At first I was worried that I would have to explain to my wife how much buying a new ramrod costs, and then I realized I have ramrods in a cool camo pattern by the dozens. Good thing aluminum shafts went out of style :mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess I just need to cut that sucker down a little.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I think it looks awesome just like that!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BEEN THERE , DONE THAT !!!!!

A guy has to do what he's got to do .......


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here she is after 6.00 spent at Sportsmanswarehouse for the blunt tips in a pack of 6.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Clever solution there! I guess if you lose that one then it's a good thing you got the 6 pack, right?


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice job


----------

